# Premium Channel Premieres: October 2008



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Getting an early start on October's information thanks to early news from Starz. I'll format it better later and add more info when time allows. 

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

*Another /salute to Starz!'s press office for distributing their information early. Much appreciated!* (and somewhat sad faces and boos towards Showtime and HBO for not getting their information out earlier!)

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*HBO*
Touted as HBO's biggies for October 2008 (from their downloadable guide for September 2008): _Atonement_, along with episodes of _Entourage_ and _True Blood_. Wow, a big month of blockbuster movies on HBO (NOT!).
=====
October 4 - _The Brave One_ starring Jodie Foster, Terrence Howard, Naveen Andrews, Nicky Katt, Mary Steenburgen, Jane Adams, James Biberi, Victor Colicchio and Zoe Kravitz (8pm) (already aired on Cinemax, but premieres on HBO this date).
October 11 - _Atonement_ starring: James McAvoy, Keira Knightley, Romola Garai, Saoirse Ronan, Vanessa Redgrave, Brenda Blethyn, Betty White, Benedict Cumberbatch, Daniel Mays, Rue McClanahan, Juno Temple, Nonso Anozie, and Patrick Kennedy (8pm)
Monday, October 13 - From HBO Documentaries: _Section 60: Arlington National Cemetery_ (9pm)
October 25 - _Elizabeth: The Golden Age_ starring: Cate Blanchett, Geoffrey Rush, Clive Owen, Rhys Ifans, Jordi Molla, Abbie Cornish, Samantha Morton, Tom Hollander, Antony Carrick, David Threlfall, Eddie Redmayne, John Shrapnel, Laurence Fox, Adrian Scarborough, and Steven Robertson (8pm)
---------
*HBO Boxing events:*
October 4 - _HBO Boxing After Dark: Yuriorkis Gamboa vs. Marcos Ramirez (Super Featherweight); Alfredo Angulo vs. Andrey Tsurkan (Light Middleweights)_; and _MARTINEZ VS. BUNEMA_ - From Pechanga Entertainment Center, Temecula, California (10pm)
October 18 (PPV) - _Kelly Pavlik vs. Bernard Hopkins (Light Heavyweight)_ - From Caesars, Atlantic City, New Jersey (time to come)

Note that there may be a few other mid-week premieres on HBO but of course the guide data for October may not yet be searchable so finding those isn't so easy 

*Cinemax*
Cinemax promises (at least they promise via the September downloadable guide from HBO.com) _Hitman_ and _I Am Legend_.
=====
October 4 - _I am Legend_ starring: Will Smith, Alicia Braga, Dash Mihok, Charlie Tahan, Salli Richardson (10pm)
October 11 - _Hitman_ starring: Timothy Olyphant, Dougray Scott, Olga Kurylenko, Robert Knepper, Ulrich Thomsen, Michael Offei, and Henry Ian Cusick (10pm)
October 18 - _In the Valley of Elah_ starring: Tommy Lee Jones, Charlize Theron, Susan Sarandon, James Franco, Jonathan Tucker, Frances Fisher, Jason Patric, Barry Corbin, Josh Brolin, Wes Chatham, Jake McLaughlin, Mehcad Brooks, Tim McGraw, and Devin Brochu (10pm)
October 25 - _The Simpsons Movie_ starring: Homer, Marge, Bart, Lisa and Maggie (10pm)

Same note for Cinemax as for HBO... there may be some mid-week premieres that aren't showing up here because the guide data isn't as easy to find currently.

*Starz*
In October, Starz Entertainment presents its first hour-long original drama series "*Crash*" premiering on Starz Friday, October 17 at 10 p.m. with episode 101, followed immediately by episode 102 and continuing with new episodes each Friday at 10 p.m. Additionally, episodes 101 and 102 will be simulcast as a "'Crash' Roadblock" on Starz Edge, Starz InBlack and Starz Cinema, along with a special presentation on Encore, on October 17 beginning at 10 p.m.
Starring a multi-ethnic ensemble cast led by film icon Dennis Hopper and set in Los Angeles, the series "Crash" explores the complexities of social tolerance and the meaning of the American dream through characters whose lives intersect and collide as they strive to achieve that dream. The series is co-executive produced by Don Cheadle.
=====
October 4 - _Resurrecting the Champ_ starring: Samuel L. Jackson, Josh Hartnett, Kathryn Morris (9pm)
October 11 - _The Water Horse: Legend of the Deep_ starring: Ben Chaplin, Emily Watson, Jay Russell (9pm)
October 18 - _Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story_ starring: John C. Reilly, Jenna Fischer, Kristen Wiig (9pm)
October 25 - _Mad Money_ starring: Diane Keaton, Queen Latifah, Katie Holmes (9pm) the first film to come from Overture Films, an entity of Starz, LLC.

Starz originals and other events:
Tuesday, October 7 - _Starz Inside: Fantastic Flesh - The Art of Make-Up EFX_ This Starz Originals special, hosted by Richard Roeper, takes an inside look at the creation and execution of some of Hollywood's most extraordinary special effects. (10pm)
_Grindhouse Presents Robert Rodriguez's Planet Terror_ will air at 8:15 p.m. before the premiere of _Starz Inside: Fantastic Flesh_ followed by _Grindhouse Presents Quentin Tarantino's Death Proof_ at 11 p.m.*​*Death Proof and Planet Terror have already aired on Starz but are packaged with this Starz original to make a 'themed' event.​
Encore Action presents "*Kickball Sunday*," a 24-hour marathon of martial arts movies on Sunday, October 12 with films such as _The One_, _Shanghai Noon_, _Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story_ and _Rapid Fire_. The complete list:

_Gorgeous_ at 12:05 a.m. - (Jackie Chan, Qi Shu, Tony Leung Chiu Wai)
_18 Fingers of Death!_ at 1:50 a.m. - (James Lew, Maurice Patton, Lisa Arturo)
_3 Ninjas_ at 3:20 a.m. - (Victor Wong, Michael Treanor, Max Elliott Slade)
_3 Ninjas: High Noon at Mega Mountain_ at 5:05 a.m. - (Hulk Hogan, Loni Anderson, Jim Varney)
_The One_ at 6:45 a.m. - (Jet Li, Carla Gugino, Delroy Lindo)
_Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story_ at 8:20 a.m. - (Jason Scott Lee, Lauren Holly, Robert Wagner )
_Rapid Fire_ at 10:30 a.m. - (Brandon Lee, Powers Boothe, Nick Mancuso)
_The Touch_ at 12:15 p.m. - (Michelle Yeoh, Brandon Chang, Ben Chaplin)
_Supercop_ at 1:50 p.m. - (Jackie Chan, Michelle Yeoh, Maggie Cheung)
_18 Fingers of Death!_ at 3:30 p.m. - (James Lew, Maurice Patton, Lisa Arturo)
_Rapid Fire_ at 5:05 p.m. - (Brandon Lee, Powers Boothe, Nick Mancuso)
_Gorgeous_ at 6:45 p.m. - (Jackie Chan, Qi Shu, Tony Leung Chiu Wai)
_The One_ at 8:30 p.m. - (Jet Li, Carla Gugino, Delroy Lindo)
_Shanghai Noon_ at 10 p.m. - (Jackie Chan, Owen Wilson, Sammo Hung Kam-Bo)

Encore Westerns' six-gun salute for October features Director John Ford. Stacked on Sunday, October 26 beginning at 2:05 p.m. are Ford directed/involved classics: _Judge Priest_ (John Ford, Will Rogers, Tom Brown); _The Horse Soldiers_ at 3:35 p.m. - (John Ford, John Wayne, William Holden); _Fort Apache_ at 5:45 p.m. - (John Ford, John Wayne, Henry Fonda); _She Wore A Yellow Ribbon_ at 8 p.m. - (John Ford, Joanne Dru, John Agar); _How the West Was Won_ at 9:45 p.m. - (John Ford, James Stewart, Henry Fonda)
Encore Westerns will also be running Classic TV Westerns: Monday - Friday block starts at 4 p.m. Saturday block starts at 6 a.m. Included are: 

_The Gene Autry Show_ anchored Monday - Friday at 4 p.m. - (Gene Autry)
_Bat Masterson_ anchored Monday - Friday at 4:30 p.m. - (Gene Barry, Broderick Crawford)
_The Big Valley_ anchored Monday - Friday at 5 p.m. - (Peter Breck, Linda Evans, Barbara Stanwyck)
_Maverick_ anchored Monday - Friday at 6 p.m. - (James Garner, Jack Kelly, Roger Moore)
_The Rifleman_ anchored Monday - Friday at 7 p.m. and 7:30 p.m. - (Chuck Connors, Johnny Crawford, Paul Fix)
_Bret Maverick_ anchored Saturday at 10 a.m. - (James Garner, Ed Bruce, Stuart Margolin)
In addition, Encore Westerns has _Autry Rides Again!_: Classic Gene Autry films, restored by Encore Westerns.

_Back in the Saddle_ Sunday, October 5 at 12 p.m., repeated Wednesday, October 8 at 12 p.m. - (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, Mary Lee)
_The Strawberry Roan_ Sunday, Octoboer 12 at 12 p.m., repeated Wednesday, Octoboer 15 at 12:05 p.m. - (Gene Autry, Gloria Henry, Jack Holt)
_Night Stage to Galveston_ Sunday, October 19 at 12 p.m., repeated Wednesday, October 22 at 12 p.m. - (Gene Autry, Pat Buttram, Virginia Huston)
_The Big Show_ Sunday, October 26 at 12 p.m., repeated Wednesday, October 29 at 12 p.m. - (Gene Autry, Smiley Burnette, Kay Hughes)

Encore celebrates Halloween with "*Fear Fest*," a collection of creepy, spooky horror films airing every night of Halloween week followed by a mini-marathon on Halloween night. Films include _Se7en_, _The Silence of the Lambs_, _Hellraiser: Bloodline_, _Vacancy_, _Child's Play_ and _The Messengers_.
Encore's spotlight for October shines on the Wayans Brothers with six of their films stacked Saturday, October 25 beginning at 4:45 p.m.:

_Earth Girls Are Easy_ at 4:45 p.m. (Damon Wayans, Jeff Goldblum, Jim Carrey)
_Bulletproof_ at 6:30 p.m. (Damon Wayans, Adam Sandler, James Caan)
_Little Man_ at 8 p.m. (Shawn Wayans, Marlon Wayans, Kerry Washington)
_Major Payne_ at 9:40 p.m. (Damon Wayans, Karyn Parsons, Bill Hickey)
_Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood_ at 11:20 p.m. (Shawn Wayans, Marlon Wayans, Tracey Cherelle Jones)
_I'm Gonna Git You Sucka_ Sunday, October 26 at 12:50 a.m. - (Keenen Ivory Wayans, Bernie Casey, Antonio Fargas)

*Showtime*
Only a couple of Saturday night premieres for Showtime in October: _Hannibal Rising_ and _Before the Devil Knows You're Dead_.
=====
October 4 - _Hannibal Rising_ (9pm)
October 18 - _Before the Devil Knows You're Dead_ starring: Philip Seymour Hoffman, Ethan Hawke, Marisa Tomei, and Albert Finney (9pm)

*Showtime family of channels Boxing/MMA/EliteXC events:*
October 11 - _Vitali Klitschko vs. Samuel Peter_ WBC Heavyweight champion - From World Arena, Berlin, Germany (time to come)
October 11 - _Chad Dawson vs. Antonio Tarver (Light Heavyweight)_ - From Las Vegas, Nevada (9pm)
Friday, October 24 - _Librado Andrade vs. Lucian Bute_ IBF Super Middleweight title fight - From Bell Centre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada (time to come)
October Date to come - _Information to come_ (time to come)

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for October.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )
=====
October 4 - _The Dead One_ (9pm)
October 11 - _Shriek if You Know What I Did Last Friday the Thirteenth_ (9pm)
October 18 - _Snoop Dogg's Hood of Horrors_ (9:05pm)
October 25 - _Close Your Eyes_ (9:05pm)

*HDNet Movies sneak previews* (info normally found here, scroll down as necessary)
Not to steal the thunder of the regular HDNet and HDNet Movies info that gets posted, but hopefully this advance warning will help keep people from missing some of these sneak previews (releases of films that are headed to theatres but which are sneak previewed to HDNet Movie subscribers before or at the same time they are released in theatres, meaning free to HDNet Movie subscribers while movie goers get to pay regular prices at their local movie houses).
=====
Wednesday, October 29 - _Splinter_ Starring: Shea Whigham, Paulo Costanzo, Jill Wagner, Rachel Kerbs. Written by: Ian Shorr, Kai Barry. Produced by Kai Barry, Ted Kroeber. Directed by Toby Wilkins. (8pm)
A young couple has retreated to the wilderness for a romantic camping weekend - but the trip quickly spirals into a nightmare when they are carjacked by an escaped convict and his girlfriend. Thrown together by chance, no one can imagine the terrifying horror that awaits the two couples at a remote and isolated gas station.​(^^ timed perfectly for Halloween, no? )

*No date yet* - _Harlem Aria_ Starring: Damon Wayans, Gabriel Casseus, Christian Camargo, Malik Yoba, Paul Sorvino. Written & Directed by: William Jennings
Anton (Gabriel Casseus), a slow-witted 27-year-old, is blessed with a spectacular tenor voice. When he runs away from his caretaker aunt, Anton meets Matthew, an alcoholic classical pianist. Matthew plays an aria, Anton sings along, and the crowd they draw includes a crafty panhandler, Wes (Damon Wayans), who hears gold in Anton's voice. When Anton takes the rap for a crime they commit, Wes and Matthew are forced to redeem themselves and make Anton's dreams come true. The thrilling climax features Paul Sorvino as a famous opera singer.​_Harlem Aria_ has its Sneak Preview this fall, only on HDNet Movies.​
Note schedules subject to change. For informational purposes only. Updated as information becomes available. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Adding a note on an HDNet Movies sneak preview/premiere (a film made for release in theatres but which will air on HD Net Movies at the same time, or before, the theatrical release). Look at the first post for info on same.


----------

